# Gomad



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm starting my workout routine up again soon and drastically changing my poor diet. The requirements of GOMAD, Gallon Of Milk A Day, is just that. Drink a whole gallon on top of eating meals. Now, if you haven't tried this diet and you are trying to bulk up, definitely look into.

My problem is I have IBS and to make it worse, I've been suffering from loads of stress and anxiety which exasperates it. I used to do GOMAD with whole milk because it was cheap, but the consequences are painful. Very painful. I then switched to Lactaid which is delicious and had little to NO negative symptoms at all other than the fact that I was always bloated and full which is actually an indicator that you're doing it right.

*Anyways, my question is... I need a cheap way of consuming mass quantities of milk without paying 5 dollars for 3/4 gallon of Lactaid. Does anyone know a place to get them cheap? Maybe in bulk? A cheaper brand? Organic? Lactaid pills? Can my doc prescribe me something maybe?*

Bonus question: I understand that there are a lot of hormones floating around the milk industry. Does rBST free truly mean no hormones added? My primary concern is are cows injected with hormones such as progesterone and estrogen?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Food for thought...


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Sounds like a shitty ass diet. Sawry but it had to be said. Maybe God doesn't want you to find the cheap milk/lactaid. Take it as a sign. :tongue:


----------



## Pyogenes (Feb 12, 2014)

Just to be clear, don't confused GOMAD with a healthy diet. It is purely to ensure a high caloric surplus for recovery from strenuous strength training. It is probably quite unhealthy in the scheme of things, but it does work short term for that specific purpose.

It seems you have lactose intolerance, which is quite common. I have seen lactose free milk at bulk stores like costco, but I'm not familiar with the price. I assume it is probably slightly cheaper there than at a grocery store.

rBST free means just that, no recombinant bovine somatotropin. Apart from animal welfare arguments, rBST isn't dangerous. It is a cow peptide hormone with no receptors in humans that gets digested like other peptides. The estrogenic drugs are more concerning, but the data there is still inconclusive. The studies I've seen show a slight increase in these drugs, but still very low. You probably get more estrogenic activity from the BPA in the plastic milk jug.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Sounds like a shitty ass diet. Sawry but it had to be said. Maybe God doesn't want you to find the cheap milk/lactaid. Take it as a sign. :tongue:


No pun intended, right? Maybe God knows that hard work does pays off, so don't hate! roud:



Pyogenes said:


> Just to be clear, don't confused GOMAD with a healthy diet. It is purely to ensure a high caloric surplus for recovery from strenuous strength training. It is probably quite unhealthy in the scheme of things, but it does work short term for that specific purpose.
> 
> It seems you have lactose intolerance, which is quite common. I have seen lactose free milk at bulk stores like costco, but I'm not familiar with the price. I assume it is probably slightly cheaper there than at a grocery store.
> 
> rBST free means just that, no recombinant bovine somatotropin. Apart from animal welfare arguments, rBST isn't dangerous. It is a cow peptide hormone with no receptors in humans that gets digested like other peptides. The estrogenic drugs are more concerning, but the data there is still inconclusive. The studies I've seen show a slight increase in these drugs, but still very low. You probably get more estrogenic activity from the BPA in the plastic milk jug.


Well, if you're a male and you work out religiously it's not an unhealthy diet by any means. In fact, milk is a super food for bodybuilding. There are other things besides the high calories that are beneficial with it and it can boost testosterone.

Hmm, I thought it was lactose intolerance, but I can eat mass quantities of cheese (my favorite food that goes on everything), ice cream, etc, and have minor issues. Guess straight up milk is worse. Odd, I've been a huge milk drinker all my life and never was intolerant.

Anyways, I guess there's no way out of this. I worked at BJ's and it was only slightly cheaper, not enough to really lighten the wallet.

Thanks for the information on the hormones. I have heard that rBST wasn't harmful, but wasn't sure. I'm not so much concerned with my health as I am boosting testosterone and avoiding estrogen at all costs. Although, I have seen some guys that have been on GOMAD for decades and they look roided out, so it might not be significant. You do make a good point with the BPA, I used to be skeptical about it, but after doing some more research it's enough to tell me I might as well avoid it. It's not that hard to do, anyways. Luckily, they sell milk in cardboard containers, so I'll probably apt to buy those. It sucks being on a budget and trying to bulk.

Know what I'm gonna do? Make buddies with Farmer Johnny Boy and buy some raw milk off him at discount price. Maybe I'll milk the damn cows and get my milk free. Problem solved lol.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I have IBS too and milk is the worst. It's been a year now that I can't drink it and I'm sad. Cheese is fine because it has very little lactose Lactose content of foods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I would suggest you suck it up and pay those 5 bucks for the lactose free milk, because you are harming yourself in the long term if you cause such irritation to your bowel, unbalancing your intestinal flora and overall stressing your body, not to mention that you are not absorbing all these calories since you aren't digesting milk properly. I don't think that's good for gainz. You should fight stress in general, try relaxation techniques and believe me they work if you take it seriously.

Oh and about the health part, drinking so much milk could cause imbalances in electrolyte absorption since you'll be gaining lots of calcium (4x), there's also risk for kidney stones from the excess calcium and prostate cancer as they have been correlated. Hypercalcemia also causes GI disturbances and is a serious condition.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Bassmasterzac said:


> No pun intended, right? Maybe God knows that hard work does pays off, so don't hate! roud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you know your ish. Guess I spoke too soon. Wouldn't be the first time by any means.


----------



## Pyogenes (Feb 12, 2014)

Bassmasterzac said:


> Well, if you're a male and you work out religiously it's not an unhealthy diet by any means. In fact, milk is a super food for bodybuilding. There are other things besides the high calories that are beneficial with it and it can boost testosterone.
> 
> Hmm, I thought it was lactose intolerance, but I can eat mass quantities of cheese (my favorite food that goes on everything), ice cream, etc, and have minor issues. Guess straight up milk is worse. Odd, I've been a huge milk drinker all my life and never was intolerant.
> 
> ...


With raw milk, I agree, it is a bodybuilding superfood. Pasteurized milk...not so much.

It could still be lactose intolerance. Cheese especially has significantly less lactose and can be tolerated well by people who don't have severe intolerance. 

If you could find raw milk, that is the most ideal choice.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Sounds like you know your ish. Guess I spoke too soon. Wouldn't be the first time by any means.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

If you're lactose intolerant, you should drink almond milk. I'm not lactose intolerant myself, but ever since I've started taking it, I have felt a lot less groggy. You can make it at home too. Here's a recipe for it:

How to Make Almond Milk (Step by Step) – Recipe | Oh Nuts Blog 

It seems to be cheaper if you make it at home yourself.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

@Wontly Preciate it man. I do love the Silk shit, especially the vanilla. Unfortunately, almond milk barely has protein or any calories for that matter which defeats the purpose of GOMAD.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Bassmasterzac said:


> @_Wontly_ Preciate it man. I do love the Silk shit, especially the vanilla. Unfortunately, almond milk barely has protein or any calories for that matter which defeats the purpose of GOMAD.


Mmm, yeah. I suppose that makes sense. But what if you could find a way to fatten up the almond milk? ;D Would that still defeat the purpose?


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Wontly said:


> Mmm, yeah. I suppose that makes sense. But what if you could find a way to fatten up the almond milk? ;D Would that still defeat the purpose?


No doubt, if it had all the proper nutrients and protein I'd drink that shit up. Honestly, I want to find a supplier of raw milk. It's much better, but it CAN be more expensive.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Bassmasterzac said:


> No doubt, if it had all the proper nutrients and protein I'd drink that shit up. Honestly, I want to find a supplier of raw milk. It's much better, but it CAN be more expensive.


Yeah, that sounds good. I live near loads of farms, and I dunno if even one of them sell raw milk. I better ask the cows, or better still, borrow them for some of my own. Nah, probably online is your best bet. Or a farmer relative.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Wontly said:


> Yeah, that sounds good. I live near loads of farms, and I dunno if even one of them sell raw milk. I better ask the cows, or better still, borrow them for some of my own. Nah, probably online is your best bet. Or a farmer relative.


Hey you could always grab a bucket and sneak onto one of those farms and milk away :laughing:


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Eat more grass-fed red meat, legumes, eggs, and fish. Forget the gallon of milk. You get what you pay for in terms of quality of protein. 

And moderation in all things... including moderation. ;-)

Also... I think those guys who look roided out? Probably are...


----------

